# Ahhhhhhhh



## Tclem (Nov 4, 2015)

yeah I've reach the point I'm going to turn some pens for a few days but I knew this would be a challenge and so far it is. But, I'm enjoying it and won't quit. I've been working but on this one for a few days or weeks. I needed a new propane touch so I ended up buying mapp gas and (tried) to heat treat this blade. It got hot quick. I turned around and it was ORANGE before I knew it. so maybe it worked maybe it didn't. The file skated across it better than the others I have done but I'm horrible at getting a cutting edge. Glad these are Christmas gifts to family so they will lie and say how awesome these are. This is 1080 and some of Allan's fbeb I stabilized. Ok guys give me some pointers. I'm writing all of them down

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 4, 2015)

Awesome looking wood for the handle !

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 4, 2015)

Dont give up.....you'll get it...

Hey, at least they look amazing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Final Strut (Nov 4, 2015)

If that's what you're giving for Christmas gifts can I be adopted?

So far each one has been an improvement over the last. Keep at it Tony. You'll get there.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Nov 4, 2015)

Tony can you tell us more about the knife. Is this a flat grind or hollow? How did you do the heat treat? Step by step. Please take pictures of the spine view and the edge view so we can see your lines. Did you grind in a false edge on the top? At the heal of the knife I see some metal sticking out from the handle. Did you put a through hole there?

BTW I am in Arkansas the next 2 weeks taking the ABS intro to bladesmithing. Pretty cool. I forged 3 blades so far. Two hunters and a bowie and I only have 5 blisters to show for it so far. LOL!

Scott

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Molokai (Nov 5, 2015)

Scott asked the right questions.
Very good progress, keep it up. Great knife man.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 5, 2015)

Foot Patrol said:


> Tony can you tell us more about the knife. Is this a flat grind or hollow? How did you do the heat treat? Step by step. Please take pictures of the spine view and the edge view so we can see your lines. Did you grind in a false edge on the top? At the heal of the knife I see some metal sticking out from the handle. Did you put a through hole there?
> 
> BTW I am in Arkansas the next 2 weeks taking the ABS intro to bladesmithing. Pretty cool. I forged 3 blades so far. Two hunters and a bowie and I only have 5 blisters to show for it so far. LOL!
> 
> Scott


Flat grind
I used my coffee can forge lined with kao wool and itc-100 and have a bike drilled for the touch. Got blade to bright orange (non magnetic) and quenched it in warm oil then oven at 400* for an hour two times.
False edge on top? I guess that is what I did. Lol. Still learning terminology.
I didn't put a through joke at heal of knife but got a tad carried away on one side so I had to make other side look like it. I can take another picture tomorrow. Don't want to wake up Paxton or make wife mad by turning on more lights. Lol






 

 


Foot Patrol said:


> Tony can you tell us more about the knife. Is this a flat grind or hollow? How did you do the heat treat? Step by step. Please take pictures of the spine view and the edge view so we can see your lines. Did you grind in a false edge on the top? At the heal of the knife I see some metal sticking out from the handle. Did you put a through hole there?
> 
> BTW I am in Arkansas the next 2 weeks taking the ABS intro to bladesmithing. Pretty cool. I forged 3 blades so far. Two hunters and a bowie and I only have 5 blisters to show for it so far. LOL!
> 
> Scott


----------



## Tclem (Nov 5, 2015)

Molokai said:


> Scott asked the right questions.
> Very good progress, keep it up. Great knife man.


Thanks. I never should have bought one from you. Lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Nov 5, 2015)

Foot Patrol said:


> Tony can you tell us more about the knife. Is this a flat grind or hollow? How did you do the heat treat? Step by step. Please take pictures of the spine view and the edge view so we can see your lines. Did you grind in a false edge on the top? At the heal of the knife I see some metal sticking out from the handle. Did you put a through hole there?
> 
> BTW I am in Arkansas the next 2 weeks taking the ABS intro to bladesmithing. Pretty cool. I forged 3 blades so far. Two hunters and a bowie and I only have 5 blisters to show for it so far. LOL!
> 
> Scott


An old timer in the next county is a forger. Has all kinds of stuff. He is a welder so when he comes back in he wants to teach me about forging. He has 40 years worth of forces and presses and whatever else all that stuff is. I'm primarily going to do stock removal but have enjoyed watching him forge


----------



## Tclem (Nov 5, 2015)

Final Strut said:


> If that's what you're giving for Christmas gifts can I be adopted?
> 
> So far each one has been an improvement over the last. Keep at it Tony. You'll get there.


Not adopting anybody this year. Lol. Thanks. I get excited about finishing one and make a mistake or two. I did take a little longer on this one though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 5, 2015)

You can tell people that the nub is for breaking glass? It'd work for that right?


----------



## Tclem (Nov 5, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> You can tell people that the nub is for breaking glass? It'd work for that right?


Or for hitting Marc's over the head. I guess I could sand it off but I thought it looked cool. Lol I'm going back to bed clown

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 5, 2015)

Don't let the clown get you in your dreams...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 5, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Don't let the clown get you in your dreams...


 I'll never go to sleep again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Seaba (Nov 5, 2015)

Awesome job Tony!!!!


----------



## Tclem (Nov 5, 2015)

David Seaba said:


> Awesome job Tony!!!!


Thanks. If I ever get good I'm going to be dangerous lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Seaba (Nov 5, 2015)

Your already be on good.


----------



## norman vandyke (Nov 5, 2015)

I don't know how to make a knife yet but I know how I get a good cutting edge. I use the sharpener you clamp onto the blade and draw the stone across at one perfect angle stepping up grits as I go. Not super spendy for a good set, assuming this is what you meant by "cutting edge." I really like the knife's shape and that handle looks great. Are you sticking with a flat finish or are you planning on glossing it up?


----------



## Tclem (Nov 5, 2015)

norman vandyke said:


> I don't know how to make a knife yet but I know how I get a good cutting edge. I use the sharpener you clamp onto the blade and draw the stone across at one perfect angle stepping up grits as I go. Not super spendy for a good set, assuming this is what you meant by "cutting edge." I really like the knife's shape and that handle looks great. Are you sticking with a flat finish or are you planning on glossing it up?


I have that sharpening setup. Lansky I think but I'm trying to get my secondary bevel with the belt sander. I actually used the lansky on this after I got my bevel. I am going to stay with the flat finish. Maybe a couple more coats of oil. Giving it to my paw n law for Christmas.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 5, 2015)

Great looking knife Tony - I'd be proud to carry that one. Love the shape nub and all. The overall shape would suit me perfectly for beheading snakes - something I am quite efficient at. 

Hey @SENC I ended that sentence with a preposition and this one with no period

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Nov 5, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Great looking knife Tony - I'd be proud to carry that one. Love the shape nub and all. The overall shape would suit me perfectly for beheading snakes - something I am quite efficient at.
> 
> Hey @SENC I ended that sentence with a preposition and this one with no period


Thanks. Hang tight. I get Christmas out of the way I plan to get one to you

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## robert flynt (Nov 5, 2015)

Every blade looks better than the last and that is a nice little Scandi grind. Be sure, after you shape the handle, to go back and flatten the tang ( metal part of the handle that shows) flush with the wood. It will make the handle look even better. You can use the platten you use to do your flat grind to flatten the spine from tip to end of handle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 5, 2015)

I keep saying it - but you get better with each one and thats what matters the most. It may just be the lighting in the photo, but it looks like you got a much better grind on the left side of the blade than the right. If thats the case I'm guessing your right handed. I have the same problem. I have more control with my right hand. What I have found that helps me overcome that may be a bit 'tarded, but I will do a few passes on the right side, then flip and do the same amount on the left. I look after each set to see if the match. If they don't it only takes but a second or two to get them balanced. I find that the real gain in this is training my left hand to mimic the right is a lot easier. 
If there is as much difference in the grind from one side to the other as it appears in the picture then I would venture a guess that the edge is off center. Thats why Scott is asking for edge view pictures. Do you scribe a center set of lines? If not I think that will be the next biggest step to help. 
I like the design of the handle and the curves on the spine. Its a win!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Nov 5, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I used my coffee can forge lined with kao wool and itc-100 and have a bike drilled for the touch. Got blade to bright orange (non magnetic) and quenched it in warm oil then oven at 400* for an hour two times.



Tony I don't know if you have a magnet laying around but it helps to check the knife when you think it is at the right color. If it is non-magnetic put it back into the forge and get it back to the same color before you quench. I am not sure what kind of oil you are using but for carbon knives peanut or canola oil is good. It works best around 120 degrees F. I put the knife tip down into the oil and slowly move the knife up and down without the blade coming out of the oil. Do this for 6 Mississippi's and remove the knife. You are looking for a dull grey color coming out of the oil. Wipe the oil off and look down the edge to see if it is straight. If all goes well, allow about 20-30 seconds and use a file to see if it can skate across the edge. Skate it from choil to tip. If it skates you have a good hard edge. If it bites, give it a few more seconds and retry. If it bites again you will want to re-heat treat. We were taught today that it is better to temper at 375 for 2 hours. Once the first cycle is done allow it to cool and repeat the same cycle again. Like you did, I have always tempered at 400. 

Hope this helps a little. Keep grinding. As others have said, each one gets better and better. 

Scott

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 5, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Thanks. Hang tight. I get Christmas out of the way I plan to get one to you



 As the  timer might say Whaaaaaaattt!? Tony I don't know what to say except thank you! I cannot wait to get one of your knives and I will be thinking of what to make you in kind. I assure you it won't be a knife though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 5, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> I keep saying it - but you get better with each one and thats what matters the most. It may just be the lighting in the photo, but it looks like you got a much better grind on the left side of the blade than the right. If thats the case I'm guessing your right handed. I have the same problem. I have more control with my right hand. What I have found that helps me overcome that may be a bit 'tarded, but I will do a few passes on the right side, then flip and do the same amount on the left. I look after each set to see if the match. If they don't it only takes but a second or two to get them balanced. I find that the real gain in this is training my left hand to mimic the right is a lot easier.
> If there is as much difference in the grind from one side to the other as it appears in the picture then I would venture a guess that the edge is off center. Thats why Scott is asking for edge view pictures. Do you scribe a center set of lines? If not I think that will be the next biggest step to help.
> I like the design of the handle and the curves on the spine. Its a win!


Thanks and actually the light is playing tricks. This is the first one that I got my lines to look the same ( or close ) lol. The center line is close. I went to @robert flynt last Saturday and he showed me about the lines. thus one is realllll close. Thanks again for all your help while I'm learning


----------



## Tclem (Nov 5, 2015)

Kevin said:


> As the  timer might say Whaaaaaaattt!? Tony I don't know what to say except thank you! I cannot wait to get one of your knives and I will be thinking of what to make you in kind. I assure you it won't be a knife though.


Well it won't be a @Molokai but just keep telling me "it's the thought that counts "

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 5, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> Every blade looks better than the last and that is a nice little Scandi grind. Be sure, after you shape the handle, to go back and flatten the tang ( metal part of the handle that shows) flush with the wood. It will make the handle look even better. You can use the platten you use to do your flat grind to flatten the spine from tip to end of handle.


Thanks. This is one of the couple that had enough meat on it to work with. I will do that on my next one and thanks again for the tips


----------

